# Electricity costs



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

For all of you who get excited (or not) about the cost of electricity in Cyprus you may find the information on this web site of use....

Consumption and usage cost of home appliances - April 2012


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Rema said:


> For all of you who get excited (or not) about the cost of electricity in Cyprus you may find the information on this web site of use....
> 
> Consumption and usage cost of home appliances - April 2012


Thanks for the information. One more useful weapon in the armoury to fight against exorbitant electricity bills.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi MacManiac (and anybody else who reads this), it's good to know my endeavours are appreciated, thank you!

I was interested in this web site as I will need to purchase a range of white goods and wanted to know something about costs in Cyprus given that electricity seems to be so expensive.
I use the UK Which? web site and have found lots of information on best buys and energy efficient appliances so can select the most suitable brands and models etc. However when researching the Paphos electrical stores I see they stock the same brand, e.g. Bosch, but the model numbers never match, so I don't know if I'm looking at the same appliance or not.

Very frustrating but there it goes!


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't think the models are the same, we recently bought a Bosch freezer but the model is not available in the UK.

I was once told that fridges/freezers sold here were slightly different because of the higher temps. 

There is the Outlet Store in Paphos that imports from the UK but they don't stock all the available brands.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

PamnDave,

Can you let me know the name of the outlet store you mention please,

thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Rema said:


> PamnDave,
> 
> Can you let me know the name of the outlet store you mention please,
> 
> thanks


Its called The Outlet Store
There is a store opposite the UKCA on the Paphos to Coral bay road and another branch on the Mesogi road, corner of Tremithousa-Mesogi junction.


----------

